# Using my VHF handheld radio.



## GeoffC (Sep 15, 2008)

I just bought a brand new Standard Horizon HX750S hand held. I charged it, and after turning it on, I did pick up one transmission on Channel 16, but that's all. I have set it to International, assuming that is correct, as it also has USA and Canadian frequency options. But, today, when I was less than 1km from the Port Stephens Coastal Patrol, and in sight of their aerial, I could not raise them.

I know nothing about these radios, and don't have a local friend with a radio to help me. Has anyone a suggestion of what might be wrong, or how to go about getting help. I did ask a local fishing guy about certification, but he did not know who might help me. He suggested me calling the Coastal Patrol and asking them to call me on a channel, to see if that works. I guess that is an option. I bought this on the web, so I guess my only other option is the local distributor.

Geoff.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Geoff
If you have a setting that says "Scan", switch it to that while you have the unit on International. See whether you can pick up anything on that. Sometimes the problem with handheld marine VHF is they can be affected by terrain, so maybe there was some sort of headland or such.
The scan will allow you to tap into any frequencies, and the moment the signal is strong enough it will start transmitting.
The following are some common frequencies used here in Oz:

Channel 16 - Distress, urgency, safety and calling
Channel 67 - supplementary to channel 16
Channel 90 - Calling and working
Channel 91

VHF marine repeaters operate on the following channels:
Ch 21, 22, 80, 81 or 82

Hope this helps
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## GeoffC (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Simon,

Thanks for a heads up on the channels to watch. Mine does not seem to go past 88 though.

Geoff.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Do a radio check with the base. I it doesn't work get a bit closer preferable down on the waters edge where you may be able to hear coms from other boats. I have the same VHF and it works well. It may just be that the base wasn't transmitting when you listened in or that you are too far away.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

With all my new radios the first thing I do is going straight to the next VMR or Costal Watch. 
They can test the radio right there, and do a meter reading, are friendly, happy about a chat, and normally got heaps of good tips too...


----------



## GeoffC (Sep 15, 2008)

hollgi said:


> With all my new radios the first thing I do is going straight to the next VMR or Costal Watch.
> They can test the radio right there, and do a meter reading, are friendly, happy about a chat, and normally got heaps of good tips too...


Do you mean go knock on the door? I was less than 1km away from the base when I tried to call them, and I could see the aerial, so that's what bothered me. But if I can just go talk to them, that should solve the problem?

Geoff.


----------



## GeoffC (Sep 15, 2008)

Went into VMR Port Stephens today, and you are right, they are friendly. They confirmed my brand new handset receives, but does not transmit. I am now in the hands of the distributor.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

GeoffC said:


> Went into VMR Port Stephens today, and you are right, they are friendly. They confirmed my brand new handset receives, but does not transmit. I am now in the hands of the distributor.


Thats a bugger cos the Standard Horizon gear is first rate equipment - not as well known around Oz but a substantial name in commercial radio equipment in the states. I have had mine for quite a while now and it has never missed a beat.

If you are sure that the VMR guys checked all options (ie there are is a mode where it 'listens' on one channel but transmits on another) then it looks like a replacement is in order.

Bart70


----------



## GeoffC (Sep 15, 2008)

Bart70 said:


> If you are sure that the VMR guys checked all options (ie there are is a mode where it 'listens' on one channel but transmits on another) then it looks like a replacement is in order.
> 
> Bart70


No, none of us are "sure". The dealer said they will call me when their tech guy returns from NZ.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Yaeh I was a bit shy first, "disrutbing them In their tower.....", but there was a sighn: "Visitors welcome" and they seem to be happy to have a chat and a change in their daily routeen too. Always really friendly and helpful, so guy's don't be shy, just knock on the door, and all will be good. ( And I'm sur they tell ya if it is a bad moment...)
Shame that the radio doesn't worK, good that you checked before..


----------



## GeoffC (Sep 15, 2008)

Well the prognosis is that there is nothing wrong with the handheld. Which makes it a puzzle why I could not get VMR Port Stephens to hear me. The dealer I bought it from has been fabulous, Doitdirect.com.au and I would recommend them, especially as their prices are really good. The latest theory is that the squelch being turned up all the way may have been a factor. But I thought that was only as regards reception? Not transmission? So I will get it back and try again.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

GeoffC said:


> Well the prognosis is that there is nothing wrong with the handheld. Which makes it a puzzle why I could not get VMR Port Stephens to hear me. The dealer I bought it from has been fabulous, Doitdirect.com.au and I would recommend them, especially as their prices are really good. The latest theory is that the squelch being turned up all the way may have been a factor. But I thought that was only as regards reception? Not transmission? So I will get it back and try again.


Does seem odd Geoff but I guess wait and see what it does when you get it back.

If it worked ok for them then you can be hopeful it may have just been a setting set incorrectly that nobody realised. I can understand the squelch theory if you were out on the water and the squelch prevented you from hearing the return call from the base, but when you took it into the base to test it should have been evident that they *were* hearing and returning your call but you could not hear them (cos of the squelch).

I have a Standard Horizon unit and it has been great....and know they are a good product from others who have them also.

I suggest heading back to the VMR base when you get it back and a test on-site to confirm if it is or isn't transmitting and is or isnt receiving. Hopefully it will come back behaving like it should.

Top marks to the supplier also for helping you out....great to see

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## 333 (Apr 22, 2009)

G'Day Geoff,
I am on radio watch at coast guard Port Stephens (Lemon Tree Passage) every Friday from 0600 to 1000, Give us a call on ch 16 and I will probably send you to ch73 or 77, I can tell you if your radio works correctly.
Mick.


----------



## GeoffC (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Mick, not sure if you are at Lemon Tree Passage, which I sort of assume, so I guess I need to be at Soldiers Point to raise you? I assume that is different to VMR Port Stephens which is at Little Beach? I have been away in Hawaii, hence my tardy response.

Geoff.


----------



## 333 (Apr 22, 2009)

G'Day Geoff,
sorry for the late reply, I am with Coast Guard Port Stephens which is based at Lemon Tree Passage, Coastal Patrol or VMR Port Stephens is based at Little Beach, Two different volunteer groups doing the same job, making it safer for all on water. Plans are afoot to amalgamate both agencies into "Marine Rescue NSW" I would suggest with your VHF hand held I should be able to communicate with you from Lemon Tree up to a couple of miles out to sea. Broughton Island may be pushing it, but give us a call from anywhere closer. I also have a VHF handheld call sign, "Eagle Zulu 26" listen out for me.
Regards Mick.


----------

